# Whats with the cane poles?



## gooseboy

These
http://espn.go.com/winnercomm/outdoors/ ... utiny3.jpg

I heard they dont have reels how do you fish them?


----------



## Ref

Gooseboy,

You tie the line to the top of the pole. Don't make the line longer than the pole. When you catch a fish, you just lift it into the boat. The fiberglass extension poles are light, flexible and a blast on panfish.

Ref


----------



## 94NDTA

They work really well if you can see the fish. It's easy to plop it right on top of where they are sitting. You can get some pretty long ones to really reach out there.


----------



## Invector

Some can get realy long...over 20ft. They come in sections that are taken off as you lift it in. Most though are like the guys say line attached to the tip. I have fished with one before and they are easy to use...and yes sight fishing helps. Mostly they are used for gills and crappies. Small jigs work with more sensitive modles. But a clip on bobber is mostly how I have seen them used with a small hook and bait under.


----------



## gooseboy

Whats the point couldnt you just use a regular rod and not reel? Or find a big stick and put line on it?


----------



## Invector

sticks break and these poles go back a long long ways into the past. its more of a relic then a potable fishing use.


----------



## gooseboy

Gotcha just something classic.


----------



## fox412

When you fish in areas like around cypress stumps you can't get the boat everywhere. Fishing with these long poles for crappies in the spring is very effective to get back into those tight spots that you can't really cast into or a regular pole isn't long enough to reach.


----------



## Burly1

Catching fish on a pole is just a whole lot of fun. At times they can be more efficient and much faster to use than a rod and reel. For children catching pan fish, there is nothing better. Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello

Use to use them all the time in GA. Nothing like catching a mudfish on a cane pole. Ahhhhh good times!!!


----------



## Invector

I use to use one when I was little...not much effort and those sunnies were easy to hall in one after the other


----------



## Fossilman

That all we used when I was a kid in the 50's and 60's...........couldn't afford nothin' better.They are a blast to use too.......... :wink:


----------

